
Amazon Echo May Get Voice ID Feature - runesoerensen
http://time.com/4683981/amazon-echo-voice-id-feature-2017/
======
runesoerensen
_" The underlying technology has been completed; it's just a matter of
integrating the feature into Echo products, one of the sources claimed. A
number of factors could delay or the feature, including privacy concerns,
which have become a greater issue for the company"_

